# Kenmore dryer replace motor



## maasneep (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a Kenmore dryer Mod. 11064742400. I need to replace the motor, but after working at it, I need some diagrams or schematics. Can anyone help?
TIA, Ed


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi maasneep :wave:

When I first saw this thread I thought it might be my son :laugh: but his name is not Ed. He phoned me last night saying his dryer was not working.

There should be 2 tempered (spring metal) straps holding the motor to the base. The electric connections should be listed on a schematic inside the front access panel and color codes for wiring on the motor itself. The worst part may be getting the tensioner pulley re-installed for the belt. If you are replacing the belt (along with the motor) the instructions for the tensioner should be included. While you're in there check the housing for the heat element and remove the lint if present.

Good luck


----------



## maasneep (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks SABL - your info will surely help, but I'm having trouble with 1st is getting to where the motor IS. I haven't been able to see how to take enough things apart to get there... If you know about this, or know where I might get a drawing, it would be super. TIA, Ed:sigh:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

This is a parts manual only, but could help:

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/getModel!retrieve.pd?modelNumber=11064742400

Try laying it on it side, motor should be on the bottom.

Please make sure that you un plug it first.

BG


----------

